# kitchen managers



## welsh (Jan 8, 2007)

how do you get to be a manager without expeirence in mangement. All these places are hiring for kitchen managers with at least a h.s.d. and 2yrs+ in management. well I got the h.s.d. and 3+ cooking but not the qualified manager title . so how do you go about getting the manager title??
:bounce: someone tell me somthing please!!!


----------



## fledgling (Jan 13, 2007)

go get management experience


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm curious, 25 years in the biz, and I don't know what a kitchen manager is, could you give me a description?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

the equivilant of a "Chef" for places like Fridays, Chilis, Applebees... which really would be insulting the title "Chef" by giving it to the head of their mass production microwave kitchens, so KM is used instead.


Answering the question, my old manager from TGIF worked his way to KM by managing for fast food first... then took up an assistant manager opening at TGIF, and worked his way up to KM. Its not a bad job, rumor around is hes banking in $80,000/yr


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Depending on the size of a facility, you could have a GM (general manager) and a KM. General to oversee everything and KM that deals with only BOH. I think most places have just a GM that oversees everything, primarily FOH, and leaves the kitchen to the exec chef. But what their titles are, sort of depends on the facility. 
To gain experience- I would guess you'd have to ask for training at your restaurant, or take a management training class. More to deal with in management than just putting out good food.


----------

